# Open to opinions on my app test result



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to the site, I know there is much talk about the apptitude test but I want some of your guys thoughts on if I passed or failed. I took it friday and I'm way to anxious to wait 2-3 weeks for my score (if I even passed). I took the test once and failed in February, this time I took a month and a half course for tutoring just for the test. I took it last Friday. Now, I was told by a solid source to only answer the ones a I know for sure, if I don't know it, do not guess! So here,
Math: 22 answered out of 33
Reading: 31 out 36 answered
I think I got up to 2 or 3 wrong at most on math and maybe on reading
I hear of people doing worse then that and still pass! I'm just kinda worked up because I really want this since high school and I'm wanting to know before the letter comes. Let me know guys thanks !


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

fail


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

wildleg said:


> fail


Maybe there's a chance anyway then, thanks


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

I also forgot to mention I have to get a 3 on it


----------



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

How did you do? sure by now you have results. I took my test for the first time in July and since math was always my strong subject i had not done any math for like 3 years since high school and went in headfirst only practicing the practice questions they give you online and i smoked it. What helped me was relaxing and not worrying about time and the good old PEMDAS, i just worked out every problem either plugging in the answers one at a time to see if they fit or with PEMDAS. I noticed a lot of people in there focusing entirely on how much time they had left and ended up not finishing because they were staring at the clock. I never actually got results, all they told me was that i passed the test.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

who told you to only answer questions you know? everything i've ever known is answer EVERYTHING. even if you get the answer wrong there might be stuff in what you've put down that'll get you 1 mark out of 5 instead of 0 out of 5


----------



## atsui25 (Nov 25, 2014)

You were told by a "solid source" to not guess on the test? All the locals I applied to gave me the same booklet when I filled out an application. It says:

_Q. Are there any penalties for guessing on the tests?_
A. No, there are no penalties for guessing. Your score will be based on the number of items you answer correctly.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

because you only answered 22 out of 33 that's a MAX of 66% and that's assuming you got every question you answered completely correct. 66% is a pretty **** mark to be honest


----------

